# Apple Cider Vinegar



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi fat fighters! My Dad (54 years old, not a bodybuilder but active and enjoys sport) told me about a diet hes on. He has apple cider vinegar diluted in warm water each morning before eating his first meal. He'd been on a regular calorie and carb limited diet and seen some weight loss but nothing compared to when he started on the Apples!! Iv found some info online and it seems very interesting as a bottle of ACV is around £1.00 and easy to get hold of in supermarkets.

Anyone on here tried it and what results have you had?

http://www.apple-cider-vinegar-benefits.com/apple-cider-vinegar-and-weight-loss.html


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

not tryed it but i seen that fitness supermodel guy rob riches useing it on his cooking youtube videos, he said its a superfood and uses it and it really helps burning fat, defo going to pick some up on my next shop


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

If by using the vinegar it's helped your Dad "believe" in his diet more and stick to his plan then I can see how it's worked. As for any supposed fat burning effect of the vinegar itself, it's likely to equate to 1/5th of nothing, well nothing in comparison to sticking to his diet.


----------



## smiley_boy2501 (Apr 22, 2011)

What a load of b******s


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

What research or experience are the above two comments based on?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> What research or experience are the above two comments based on?


Experience? Never tried ACV when dieting.

Research - Well given the link you posted states:



> No one is really sure how apple cider vinegar works to promote weight loss, but there is no shortage of theories.


There is one decent link off that site suggesting a link between increased acetic acid intake and satiety (feeling full):



> Apple cider vinegar(ACV) can act as an appetite suppressant.
> 
> Some speculate that pectin, the water soluble fiber found in apples and ACV, absorbs water and fills the stomach a little before each meal which helps to suppress your appetite and lead to effective weight loss.
> 
> ...


So like I said, the ACV is most likely helping your Dad stick to his diet more by reducing appetite, rather than any spurious "fat burning" effect.

Put it this way, if ACV did have a significant fat burning effect it would certainly be way more popular than it is.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> What research or experience are the above two comments based on?


This is a serious question and not a dig, does bayman's theory not sound logical to you?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

what about just cider?

does that burn fat?

if so then i am off to get a few bottles of white ligthning and will consume a pint every morning to kick start my fat burning.

i like this theory - i dont think i have ever seen a fat tramp so there must be something in it


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds very logical and is most likely the main factor for an increase in weight loss. If ACV works as a hunger suppressant for a dieting person then it can be effective in aiding weight loss. My original question was only an enquiry to finding out what people on this forum may have experienced first hand with ACV as Iv never tried it.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Sounds very logical and is most likely the main factor for an increase in weight loss. If ACV works as a hunger suppressant for a dieting person then it can be effective in aiding weight loss. My original question was only an enquiry to finding out what people on this forum may have experienced first hand with ACV as Iv never tried it.


Yeah, it's not going to do ay harm and may even be beencial health wise, and if the increased hunger blunting from it helps you stick to your diet then that's no bad thing at all.

Just don't go thinking any results from using it are because it magically burns fat.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

a friend of mine used it, said it was like ****ing from his ass it gave him such a dodgy stomach


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

bayman said:


> Yeah, it's not going to do ay harm and may even be beencial health wise, and if the increased hunger blunting from it helps you stick to your diet then that's no bad thing at all.
> 
> Just don't go thinking any results from using it are because it magically burns fat.


Many people find it hugely beneficial for arthritus etc, i myself take Honegar every morning which is apple cider vinegar and honey, ive been going up ladders for twenty years and i wakeboard plus workout so the ol joints get battered a fair bit and this seems to ease aches and pains considerably. Its not an over night thing though, id say i didnt notice any difference for a few months but i really do notice the benefits now.

A very underated natural product if you ask me!


----------

